# Infighting amongst the Faithful



## 7point62 (Aug 12, 2009)

Baitullah Mehsud's deputy commander in the TTP, Hakimullah Mehsud, has reportedly been killed in a shootout during a _shura_ (meeting-consultation) to determine a successor. Things must be getting a little tense up there in S. Waziristan amongst the "Students"...and I suspect visiting Arab representatives from the Sheikh himself will have a great deal to say with regard to candidates. 

On one hand, there are the very cool potential fringe benefits (money, power, wives and hash) to consider; on the other, there are those pesky Predators. What do you want to bet that being a Taliban bossman isn't quite the attractive career choice it once was? It's very gratifying to me to imagine the fear those motherfuckers must feel every time the go out to take a leak.


----------

